# This isn't bullshwit: How do you NT's read something?



## XO Skeleton (Jan 18, 2011)

tldr lol


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Hyphen said:


> With my eyes, duh...
> 
> No, not that. When I read something, especially on forums, I don't bother reading everything. I hop from phrase to phrase and get a general idea of what its about. Then I get a spark of how I could continue with a post of mine.
> 
> ...


 haha I do this all the time. Unfortunately, when trying to argue with someone, this isn't always a good idea. Several times I've had to go back and re-edit posts because I noticed something in their statement that was a total game-changer. Be careful about it. Don't want you losing any arguments to a Sensor because you didn't notice the details ;P 

ahem... that was a joke. Sensors need not be offended.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

WolfStar said:


> XD
> 
> I learned to speed read as a kid since I would read like four giant fantasy books every two weeks or so. It's a really useful skill.


 So what exactly defines "speed reading"? Is it just skimming over the details, or is there something more to it?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> So what exactly defines "speed reading"? Is it just skimming over the details, or is there something more to it?


The book I got I got to the chapter where it tries to teach you how to read without subvocalization. Basically it tries to teach you how to read without reading, almost like you would like at a picture and just know what that picture is without using words.


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

It's like reading a sentence at a faster rate and having your brain compress the material into something that still contains the major meaning but without having to manually comprehend each word. I guess I just rewrote what L_Lawliet said.


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

L_Lawliet said:


> The book I got I got to the chapter where it tries to teach you how to read without subvocalization. Basically it tries to teach you how to read without reading, almost like you would like at a picture and just know what that picture is without using words.


So pretty much reading, but without the little voice in your head narrating it? That's interesting. Sounds cool. I'll have to try it some time. Have you managed to do this?


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

DeductiveReasoner said:


> So pretty much reading, but without the little voice in your head narrating it? That's interesting. Sounds cool. I'll have to try it some time. Have you managed to do this?


I got to the part where you start to practice it, but no I havn't actually managed to do this just yet. Like I said I got distracted by something else and never got back to it lol.


----------



## Chipps (Jun 1, 2011)

Hyphen said:


> With my eyes, duh...
> 
> No, not that. When I read something, especially on forums, I don't bother reading everything. I hop from phrase to phrase and get a general idea of what its about. Then I get a spark of how I could continue with a post of mine.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah. Not a fan of walls of text. Its worse if its extremely dry and I don't care to know it. I'll get the "idea" and move on. I find this especially happens if after skimming I realize this is just more information to add to something I already know. 

Does that speak to my impatience?:tongue: 

Though there are things that I absolutely love to read word for word. One of those things being Kubla Khan by Samuel Coleridge and sonnet 71 by Shakespeare to name a couple. I love the way they were written. Every word. Could skim it if I wanted. I've found that I don't really care about the meanings I just like the feeling they evoke. 

Kubla Khan:

_A damsel with a dulcimer 
In a vision once I saw: 
It was an Abyssinian maid, 
And on her dulcimer she play'd, 
Singing of Mount Abora. 
Could I revive within me, 
Her symphony and song, 
To such a deep delight 'twould win me, 
That with music loud and long, 
I would build that dome in air, 
That sunny dome! those caves of ice! 
And all who heard should see them there, 
And all should cry, Beware! Beware! 
His flashing eyes, his floating hair! 
Weave a circle round him thrice, 
And close your eyes with holy dread, 
For he on honey-dew hath fed, 
And drunk the milk of Paradise._

This part is my favorite part. I feel as though I felt what he felt when he wrote. I appreciated that.


----------



## redmanXNTP (May 17, 2011)

Honestly, speed reading is a crock if you're reading anything of any level of complexity or depth, or detail. 

For simple instructions, fine, skim away (we all do), but don't try to tell me that you're taking some sort of literary core sample by having your eyes skip across lines of text without really processing.


----------



## adizzy (Aug 6, 2011)

Hyphen said:


> With my eyes, duh...
> 
> No, not that. When I read something, especially on forums, I don't bother reading everything. I hop from phrase to phrase and get a general idea of what its about. Then I get a spark of how I could continue with a post of mine.
> 
> ...


The reason for this is because us NT's are right brained. I have been doing a little research on this as I have had a lot of trouble with the GMAT. I thought I had a learning disability but that wasn't the case at all. If you are interested Google has good info on this. Take a look. For an ENTJ this is an important thing to understand if you are planning on being in a compeititive corporpate environment. Where our other skills tend to be very useful, this one can be a problem at times.


----------



## adizzy (Aug 6, 2011)

redmanXNTP said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Yes yes yes, but don't you mean we need to turn on our S.


----------



## adizzy (Aug 6, 2011)

possiBri said:


> ALWAYS this! If I show up and engage in class, I don't have to study. I can't tell you how much money I've wasted buying a required book only to never crack it open...
> 
> Additionally, I've found I learn/retain information best when I tell someone else about it, so if I've just read something interesting, I will try to talk to someone else about it if I liked it and want to explore more.


I can totally relate to this, but how do you stay FOCUSED? I try and my mind wanders with 15-30 seconds. ARRRRR


----------



## adizzy (Aug 6, 2011)

CodyMorgan said:


> Exactly.
> If it's boring I just don't bother.
> That's probably why my grades are dropping like a brick....


BE CAREFUL. I did this and my undergraduate GPA was 2.7. Now I am looking at grad schools and I am at my wits end. Also, now I choke on big tests (GMAT) because Ive made it into the end all be all.....that's my specific situation...in general if you want to be in the corporate world, details are important....you need to master this skill, please trust me...in our time, for most, its not about big ideas, UNFORTUNATELY. We live in a era where small details matter across the board and most likely that is what will seperate you from others. And if you are a man, and a NT, you are at a disadvantage....the GREAT news is it is something we can fix...the opposite would be a lot tougher. I am researching this on my own time myself.


----------



## possiBri (Jan 4, 2011)

adizzy said:


> I can totally relate to this, but how do you stay FOCUSED? I try and my mind wanders with 15-30 seconds. ARRRRR


Staying engaged in the discussion is KEY for me. I make sure to ask a lot of questions, and offer an explanation back in my own words/with my own examples but as a question, so I can confirm I'm understanding. Also, for me, being at a computer (whether it's bc you use your laptop for notes, or because your class is in a computer lab) while in class seriously affects my ability to focus, so if you do that... I'd stop. Just turn the screen off or don't bring a laptop to class. Also, the act of physically writing notes definitely helps me in the more difficult classes — when I remember things I remember how they looked on the paper and where on the paper I wrote them.

No idea if these methods will work for you, but they are pretty much the staples of my process. Oh, also, I try to take classes that sound super interesting, and if they turn out to be boring, I try to focus on some aspect of it that is the least boring, or try to find some way to relate it to something personally, so I have some sort of association that allows me to recall the information later. =]

Oh, also, if you do decide to study, don't study for more than 30 minutes at a time... and take at least 10 minute breaks between the 30 minute sessions... it works well for homework too!


----------



## SPtheGhost (Apr 26, 2010)

i look at the pictures first


----------



## Psychosmurf (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll read as much as I can before I get bored, which in this thread was maybe the first three posts, then decide whether the subject is interesting enough to keep reading.


----------



## Polo (Oct 2, 2011)

I am similar to this when it comes to studying or anything that isn't for pure enjoyment, like reading YA fiction... some of that stuff in intense!

As far as forum-type discussion goes, I usually scan for the thread of the conversation (hence the name ) and also I want to make sure I have something new to add. The discussion can build better - and depending on the subject matter, maybe the participants can reach an answer to their question or solve a problem.

When I am reading for selfish pleasure, I get really lost in a story. My first instinct is to jump around and scan the pages. I've ruined a good plot twist or character death (read: Dumbledore) by doing this. I also read pretty fast, so this is just magnified. 
:frustrating:

Now, if I'm in the middle of an intense scene and I think something big might happen, I cover up the opposite page with my hand(s), and force myself to read it straight through.

Occasionally, I'll listen to some kind of instrumental music during my study time. I also give myself breaks where my mind is allowed to wander.


----------



## Judas (Aug 11, 2010)

Hyphen said:


> With my eyes, duh...
> 
> No, not that. When I read something, especially on forums, I don't bother reading everything. I hop from phrase to phrase and get a general idea of what its about. Then I get a spark of how I could continue with a post of mine.
> 
> ...


My eyes go rapidfire over the text and i stop when something catches my attention.. if then the whole seems interesting enough based on a couple of fragments, i'll read ALL of it. 

BTW, are you an ESFJ or an NT of sorts?


----------



## Hyphen (Oct 11, 2010)

Vilen said:


> My eyes go rapidfire over the text and i stop when something catches my attention.. if then the whole seems interesting enough based on a couple of fragments, i'll read ALL of it.
> 
> BTW, are you an ESFJ or an NT of sorts?


----------



## freeeekyyy (Feb 16, 2010)

Depends. If I see a pattern and know what people are likely saying, I'll skip it or skim it. If it's new information to me, I read every word and think hard to make sure I understand it perfectly.


----------

